# Thailand, a haven for retirees



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Thailand is a country which is still affected by the stigma of poverty and the criminal activity which still manages to grab the headlines despite the fact the authorities have, and continue to, clampdown on these issues. Therefore, it is not surprising that our survey received very little in the way of votes from those [...]

Click to read the full news article: Thailand, a haven for retirees...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

